# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيلم الانمى الرائع Kung Fu Panda (2008) SCREENER

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Kung Fu Panda (2008) SCREENER XviD-RUBENR 




Kung Fu Panda ( 2008 )

# Genre: Animation | Action | Comedy | Family
# Year: 2008
# Country: USA
# Runtime: 01:34:29
# Directors: Mark Osborne, John Stevenson
# Cast: Jack Black, Dustin Hoffman, Angelina Jolie, Ian McShane, Jackie Chan, Seth Rogen, Lucy Liu, David Cross, Randall Duk Kim, James Hong, Dan Fogler, Michael Clarke Duncan, Wayne Knight, Kyle Gass, JR Reed and many more ...
# Plot: It's the story about a lazy, irreverent slacker panda, named Po, who is the biggest fan of Kung Fu around...which doesn't exactly come in handy while working every day in his family's noodle shop. Unexpectedly chosen to fulfill an ancient prophecy, Po's dreams become reality when he joins the world of Kung Fu and studies alongside his idols, the legendary Furious Five -- Tigress, Crane, Mantis, Viper and Monkey -- under the leadership of their guru, Master Shifu. But before they know it, the vengeful and treacherous snow leopard Tai Lung is headed their way, and it's up to Po to defend everyone from the oncoming threat. Can he turn his dreams of becoming a Kung Fu master into reality? Po puts his heart - and his girth - into the task, and the unlikely hero ultimately finds that his greatest weaknesses turn out to be his greatest strengths.


                Info 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0441773/




size:700mb

                Link

http://bitroad.net/download/617d6671...lador.avi.html

or

http://letitbit.net/download/dfd2183...panda.avi.html

or

http://www.flyupload.com/?fid=7261205

or

http://vip-file.com/download/dfd2189...panda.avi.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/13430526...nda.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430597...nda.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430671...nda.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430746...nda.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430820...nda.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430900...nda.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13430984...nda.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13431059...nda.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13431128...nda.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13431197...nda.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13431209...nda.part11.rar

منقووووووووول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

another links

size:700MB
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=157837


 حجم صغيرsize:262.12 Mb
http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=158872

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]روابط جديده حجم صغير



http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo....Fu.Panda.rmvb

OR

http://upit.to/file:db4de80114/movie....Fu.Panda.rmvb

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/1a2c1a20...anda.rmvb.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505685...anda.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505696...anda.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13505508...anda.part3.rar
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

يسلمو عبد الله
الفلم حلو كثير انا حضرته 
كنت منزله من النت بس دي في دي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا عباده على ردك

وانا كمان حضرته من النت دي في دي

فعلا رهييييب

----------

